

IPad FCC Teardown - razerbeans
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad-FCC-Teardown/2197/1

======
Herring
> _This type of test checks compliance with part 15 of the FCC Rules and
> Industry Canada RSS-210: this device must accept any interference received,
> including interference that may cause undesired operation._

I must be missing something. Why would anyone want a device to accept
interference?

~~~
philwelch
This is standard boilerplate on consumer electronics. Your everyday consumer
electronic devices are supposed to adhere to this rule to minimize their
impact on the electromagnetic environment. An EE would probably be able to
tell you more.

------
jws
Another PDF redaction failure. So many people to learn a lesson, so little
time.

------
razerbeans
Here's a link to the FCC's PDF:
[https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/prod/oet/forms/blobs/retrieve.cgi?...](https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/prod/oet/forms/blobs/retrieve.cgi?attachment_id=1251286&native_or_pdf=pdf)

------
icco
They have photos of the 3G and WiFi version, which is pretty awesome.

